# Fall/overseed prep



## rf15eagle (Sep 9, 2018)

Good day to all!!

I'm getting ready to treat my lawn to a heavy dose of overseeding. With the temps cooling off I figure this is the best time right?? Before I spread my Scott's Kentucky blue Grass I'm going to run a power rake over the entire lawn, I aerated beginning of this past summer. With that said is there anything else that can be done in order to ensure a good take and good lawn come spring? I don't have to many weeds but some spots with nasty crabgrass. Is there another product I should put out before or after I spread the seed to help it along this early fall/winter??

When spring finally arrives what should be done than?

Forgive the ignorances, new home owner who wants a good looking lawn. I'm not shooting for back nine greens just something that has some appeal. Once I get home I can take some pictures to help in the decesion process..

Thanks for all the suggestions/inputs

Rick


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!!! And sorry it took awhile to get an answer. I don't know if you've overseed yet but it is pushing it to keep anything alive through a winter especially bluegrass. But if you've already done it just keep it watered. When spring arrives you will want to make sure you get down a pre emergent and then again in the late summer/early fall. The Cool Season Lawn Guide will give you some good insight into what to start with.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

And because you're in ND and over seeding with KBG I'm going to move this to the cool season lawn journals section :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@rf15eagle fyi this was moved to journal section.


----------

